# 2002 Sentra Lighting



## Nomak (Oct 6, 2002)

Can anyone help me find some wicked aftermarket tail lights (altezza's etc) for my 2002 Sentra. I am also interested any cool lighting for the 2002 Sentra.

Thanx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you want i can hook u up with full hid kits.

i can also get reg hyperwhites.

altezza for ur car none is being made yet and there are a few people that i know that are workin on projectors for your car.

hit me up if u want a set but it still under production and testing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

How much can you do HID for? 9007 Bulbs for a Spec V. I am looking for 6000k color.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

why dont you go with 8000k


----------

